# HDMI HDCP



## tazmaniak (14 Octobre 2010)

J'ai connecté mon nouvel Apple TV à mon téléviseur SAMSUNG par une prise HDMI compatible HDCP et pourtant je ne peux pas lire de videos HD protégée. D'autres utilisateurs ont-ils le même problème ?


----------

